# El CI MC14553 tiene reemplazo..???



## neoguzman (Oct 28, 2010)

bueno amigos del foro acudo a ustedes con la interrogante que me estuvo reventando la cabeza estos dias, el CI MC14553 tiene algun reemplazo..?? de ser asi cual es...?? agradeceria  muchisimo su ayuda ya que vengo rompiendome el craneo con esto hace ya un par de dias y por donde le busco no encuentro nada de nada...saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 29, 2010)

Buscalo como "contador BCD de tres dígitos" 

Saludos !


----------



## fdesergio (Oct 29, 2010)

Cualquier 4553 de otro fabricante como el HC4553, SN4553 etc te sirve, motorola adiciona el Numero 1  solo eso, chauuuuuuu


----------



## neoguzman (Oct 29, 2010)

gracias por la ayuda, intentare hacer mi proyecto con los que me dijeron, creo que doy el tema por cerrado al no haber nada mas que decir


----------



## avilac3 (Dic 9, 2010)

alguien me puede dar el data del SN4553  gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 9, 2010)

¡ Bienvenido al Foro !

Buscalo como MC14553

Saludos !


----------



## neoguzman (Dic 9, 2010)

En cuanto al datasheet que buscas te recomiendo que lo busquees en esta pagina http://www.datasheetcatalog.com

a mi me sirvio de mucho ademas que tiene un base de datos casi infinita seguro lo encuentras ahi...

saludos..


----------



## Mandrake (Dic 10, 2010)

avilac3 dijo:


> alguien me puede dar el data del SN4553  gracias



Utiliza Google, busca: _*datasheet SN4553*_. Es asi de facil.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 10, 2010)

Mandrake dijo:


> Utiliza Google, busca: _*datasheet SN4553*_. Es asi de facil.


 

Mandrake , hacele al favor a avilac3 y bajale el datashiit , ya que yo tampoco lo encontré  ! 

Lo único que hallé fué : http://www.cs.ubc.ca/~hilpert/eec/ics/TIDTL.html pero no es el datashiit completo.

Gracias Saludos !


----------



## pandacba (Dic 10, 2010)

para el SN4553 aqui hay aldo de info, ya es obsoleto y por eso no hay datasheets ya que se trata de lógica DTL
http://www.cs.ubc.ca/~hilpert/eec/ics/TIDTL.html


----------



## Mandrake (Dic 10, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> . . . Lo único que hallé fué : http://www.cs.ubc.ca/~hilpert/eec/ics/TIDTL.html pero no es el datashiit completo . . .




La busqueda me entrega pocos resultados e igual me dirigen a la pagina que citas:

ese integrado de Texas Instruments usaba tecnologia "¿arcaica?": DTL.
Lo curioso es que usaba el prefijo 45 que designa a los CMOS y la funcion 4553, tampoco se ajusta a la version CMOS.

Las configuracion interna corresponde a: 2 compuertas NAND de 4 entradas y una entrada para expandir aun mas las entradas. Yo recomiendo buscar una version TTL, pero no conozco si existe esa version del integrado.


----------



## fdesergio (Dic 10, 2010)

No se si lo sepan pero la forma mas facil de buscar un datasheet es colocar la referencia del IC asi, chaiuuuuuuuu

ejemplo: MC14553 se coloca en el buscador MC14553.pdf y listo alla llegamos, chauuuuuuu


----------



## Mandrake (Dic 10, 2010)

Fdesergio, pongase al dia en el tema: lea los mensajes anteriores.



fdesergio dijo:


> Cualquier 4553 de otro fabricante como el  HC4553, *SN4553* etc te sirve . . .



El gran sabio Confucio dijo:

_"Alguien esta "miando" pol fuela de la taza."_
 


fdesergio dijo:


> No se si lo sepan . . .



El gran sabio Confucio replico:

_"Y continua "miando" pol fuela de la taza."_


----------



## pandacba (Dic 10, 2010)

fdesergio dijo:


> No se si lo sepan pero la forma mas facil de buscar un datasheet es colocar la referencia del IC asi, chaiuuuuuuuu
> 
> ejemplo: MC14553 se coloca en el buscador MC14553.pdf y listo alla llegamos, chauuuuuuu



No siempre es asi, ya que depende de donse se tomo la fuente, en el caso del MC14553 la matricula pertenece a la ex Motorola lo cual es una partucularización y puede no estar disponible la data de ese fabricante, y si estar como CD4553 nomenclatura original de la RCA creadora de las series originales CD4000 y adoptadas por la mayoria de los fabricantes....

Hay circuitos que solo basta poner el número y te sale de todo pero a otros hay que anteponerle la codificación literal.....

Hay muchos CI que salieron de fabricación y retiraron las hojas de datos, tengo muchas bajadas hace años y que hoy ya no estan disponibles, por lo que una buena práctica es bajar y tener no sea que mañana ya no este......

Muchas de las hojas actuales ya no son tan completas como antes incluso del mimso fabricante....

National es uno de los pocos que mantiene hojas de componentes obsoletos


Si te topas con una nomenclatura FJL muy posiblemente no la encuentres pertenecio a Siemens quien coidifico bajo esas siglas componentes lógicos como por ejemplo FJL121,FJL141, etc

En realidad en la red estan, pero ya no al alcance de la mano como antes

En muchas páginas Rusas estan todos esas cosas consideradas obsoletas y muchas nuevas de dificil ubicación, claro el tema es que hay que sabr ruso, utilizando el traductor por alli se consibue algo aunque no siempre, aunque el material si esta diponible

Otros ejemplos?  SN76013 y SN76023


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 10, 2010)

Si es esto lo que se estaba buscando mejor 
Caso contrario, gustosamente accedo a visitar el averno


----------



## pandacba (Dic 11, 2010)

Bravo Black!!! 

Mandrake, si el número es es mismo, pero solo te asegura ser un cmos que sea un CD, o un MC14XXX, la Serei SN de texas contempla muchos tipos que no tienen nada que ver hay lógica DTL, TTL, hay elementos analógicos, Operacionals, Amplificadores de Audio, Monoestables, Recepción de AM y FM y un sintetizador de sonidos, y un etc enorme......


----------



## Mandrake (Dic 11, 2010)

pandacba dijo:


> . . . Mandrake, si el número es es mismo, pero solo te asegura ser un cmos que sea un CD, o un MC14XXX, la Serei SN de texas contempla muchos tipos . . .



 _*"Mi no entender."*_   

Mis respuestas estan dirigidas a Avilac3: el pregunta por el *SN4553*.
Yo le sugeri que buscara: *datasheet SN4553* y que para reemplazarlo tendria que buscar (referencia por referencia) uno equivalente en la TTL.
En ningun momento afirme que el reemplazo directo es el CDxxxx o el MC1xxxx.


----------



## heunithen (Jun 26, 2013)

antes que todo pido perdón por revivir un tema tan obsoleto pero, quería preguntar a su autor si le funciono el remplazo y por cual fue, ya que yo tengo el mismo problema que el.

saludos y gracias por su comprensión.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 26, 2013)

El último post de Neoguzman fué el 24/11/2011  , así que no creo que te conteste , pero leete todo el post que creo está tu respuesta.


----------

